# Help with old pistol



## CrazyRay (May 15, 2018)

View attachment 14793
View attachment 14801


View attachment 14801
Need help finding out what this is


----------



## CrazyRay (May 15, 2018)

Set number 79672
44-40 bullet fit chamber 
Barrel is 5 1/4 in


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

It obviously looks like a SSA Colt but there are so many clones out there. There should be some writing just below the cylinder flutes on the left side. See if you can read something there. I am not a Colt SSA expert by any means. Maybe when Steve1911 gets back, he may know more.

Here's a first gen Colt SSA from circa 1890s range.










Click here to see this image and click on that image to see a large version.

Colt Single Action Army - First Gen; .38 W.C.F. cal 4 3/4" Round Barrel


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Markings!
I need markings!
Even the tiniest little stamp is meaningful.

Please clearly photograph _each and every marking_ on the entire gun, and post the pictures.
Please also re-photograph the pistol with a ruler (inch or centimeter) laying next to it for scale.

The grips look like real ivory, since they seem to have shrunk. Real ivory tends to shrink, if it isn't cared-for.


----------

